# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Amerika...simpatizantet dhe kontrapedalet e forumit

## Xhixhua

Kom ca kohe ketu ne forum dhe kam lexu lart e poshte nga shume veta qe shajne ameriken dhe disa te tjere ku perfshihem dhe une, qe jam pro amerikes. Disa nga ju kane edhe thenie te tyret apo firmat, ironike qe ta duam atdheun si shqiptari ameriken. Desha ta hapja kete teme per te diskutuar rreth ketyre gjerave dhe pse disa mendojne qe Amerika po i ben lemsh te gjitha. Desha te dija cfare verjtjesh kemi ne si Shqiptare ndaj amerikes, fakte c'ka bere ajo per ne apo ne per ate. Do te doja te dija pse disa kane kaq shije te hidhur ndaj amerikes. Vetem mo ja futni kot, edhe shkruani nai gjo sa per te thone dy llafe. Po pat mundesi te jete nje teme serioze.
Hajt ja kalofshi mire kado qe jeni ..shnet e pare.

----------


## i_pakapshem

ku do te fillojme zotrote?

Pse vajti e ndihmoi Greqine qe ishte me komuniste se ne, dhe ne na la te na grabisnin sovjetiket? Pse na ka ne listen e vendeve terroriste? etj.

Sa per cfare i ka bere botes, po te fillojme me ato duhen shkruar romane.

Po problemi s'eshte se cfare na ka bere neve drejt per drejt, por me shume se cfare amerika simbolizon, ca kulture po i jep botes etj etj.

----------


## DeuS

E urrejme Amerriken sepse:

- Largoi serbin nga tokat shqiptare duke i dhene lirine Kosoves! Kosova e kishte pas bere si plan qe te humbnin jeten edhe nja 10000 shqiptare te tjere ne lufte. Te mbeteshin pa burra, bij dhe baba nja 10000 familje te tjera. Planin ja prishi Amerika! Kupto ti? Nuk eshte kollaj ta pranosh kete gje robo! Paten harxhuar kohe te mencurit e katundit duke konkluduar ate plan...te iken petlla kur vje tjetri nga toka e indianeve dhe te prish pune...

- Amerika u behet shtepi te pakten 1000 shqiptareve cdo vit! Ka nga keto intelektuale, sportiste, adoleshente, qytetare + edhe qindra e qindra katundare qe shkelin kemben ne California apo New York perpara se te kene ecur ndonjehere neper trotuaret e kryeqytetit te tyre, Tirane. A ka perlulje me te madhe per ne si shqipetare, qe ta ne i marrin katunaret nga bitha e gardhit ku lidhin dhine shyte, t'ja heqin opingat dhe tu veshin kepuce amerrikonshe me 100 ajete poshte shputes se kembes per komoditet, t'ja shklyejne ato kanatiere me era shurr cjapi, ate jorgan qe vesh mbi shpatulla ku nuk ka me vend per tu arnuar dhe ti veshin amerrikonshe, ti gjeje punen me frytin e se ciles arrin per 1 jave ate qe dhia e tij nuk do e arrinte per 1 muaj, ta fuse ne shkolle dhe ti tregoje se cdo te thote harte dhe se ku ndodhet vendi i tij ne te, ta beje te mesoje te flase e te eci, te shkruaj e te haje, te hape biznese dhe te ndihmoje edhe vellezerit e tij per te ble nje extra dhi ne vit, tu siguroje jeten femijeve te tyre duke ja plasur te ardhuren e ndritur surratit cdo dite qe ferkojne syte kur zgjohen nga dielli amerrrikon...fol mer robo...Ka perulje me te modhe?!

- Amerrika po na pushton bashke turq-arab-injorantet tane! Gjakun tone qe na lundron neper damare e kapilare dhe qe e duam kaq shume. Eshte gjaku jone mer, kultura jone e gdhendur ne trute e ndritur brenda kafkes, eshte prejardhje jone e shtrenjte! Nuk o kollaj ti kaperdijme keto fenomene. Po pse mer kaq idiote na di neve shqipove ti, sa te tundohemi nga mireqenia materiale duke synuar drejt perendimit dhe te mohojme prejadhjen? Ne jemi dhe nostalgjik si komb...qe kur mesuam per here te pare parahistorine, qe kur morrem vesh se robi jetonte neper shpella dikur...po plasim dhe po bejme te pamunduren per t'ju shmangur emancipit, evolucionit perendimor dhe mezi presim te ri-kthehemi ne pikenisjen! Tek e fundit nje cope jete eshte...se mos na e dha Zoti per ta jetu si perendimoret jeten neve!!! ...jo mer daj, Allahu na e dha vec per te marr fryme rregullisht pa nderprerje 24 ore dhe per te pritur diten qe te na e marri prape! Kupto mer daj? 

- Amerrika do qe te qeverisi boten! E kush kujto ajo se eshte mer? Do me grric bithen me cercafveshurit mjekercjeperit tane ajo? Po nuk e di amerrika qe nuk na jane shteruar akoma malet nga guret neve...mos trego ti, por apapapa i ha dreqi kur te kalojne poshte malit te Krujes...i kena bo planet me kohe po he! Ne na kap sedra mer daj, nuk durojme ne me na shit pordhe amerrikoni qe nuk di nga lidhet gamori! Pyeti pyeti se nga lidhet...vej bast qe asnjeri nuk e di! Tua dine per nder katundarise shqiptare qe u hapi syte kur emigruam!

...ehuujaaa nuk ka te mbarume!

----------


## Labeati

Shkurt muhabeti Amerika asht i vetmi shtet qe vetem mire i ka ba kombit e shtetit shqiptar historikisht.

Ata qe shajne Ameriken kane qene bukeshkalet e popullit shqiptar.

1945-1990 komunistet, per hire te ruajtjes te diktatures cnjerzore, e cila i gjente miqte e vet ne Serbi, Rusi, e Kine.

1990- e ketej fondamentalistat muslimane, qe per hire te urrejtjes fetare, duke vene ekstremizmin fetar mbi kombin, jane kunder Amerikes mbasi politika e saj globaliste sjell perparimin atje ku sundon dogma fetare.

ne pergjithesi shumica e popullit shqiptar pa dallim feje, i jane perjete mirnjohes, popullit amerikan dhe presidentave Willson, Reagan, Clinton e Bush, pra politikes amerikane per mbrojtjen e shtetit shqiptar mbasi Turqia na kishte shite "badihava" nder serbe e greke, si edhe per dhe clirimin e Kosoves, atehere kur Europa i kishte mbylle syte edhe veshet.

Amerika asht sot superfuqia e vetme ne bote dhe asht fat i madh qe asht shtet demokratik, keshtu qe ka parime e rregullave qe ne pergjithesi mbrojne vlerat njerzore dhe mbajne rregullin ne ne bote te konfliktuar.

Jo gjithmone politika e saj eshte ajo qe na intereson bindjeve tona, po kjo per arsye se veprimet e saj kane kosto politike e ekonomike qe i paguajne amerikanet.
ne pergjithesi interesi i amerikes (tregti e lire, te drejta njerzore, globalizem) eshte interesi i shumices se globit.

Prandaj edhe populli i vogel shqiptar duhet te jete konseguent dhe te mos luhatet andej ketej por te qendroje besnik miqve te vertete.

----------


## Xhixhua

> ku do te fillojme zotrote?
> 
> Pse vajti e ndihmoi Greqine qe ishte me komuniste se ne, dhe ne na la te na grabisnin sovjetiket? Pse na ka ne listen e vendeve terroriste? etj.
> 
> Sa per cfare i ka bere botes, po te fillojme me ato duhen shkruar romane.
> 
> Po problemi s'eshte se cfare na ka bere neve drejt per drejt, por me shume se cfare amerika simbolizon, ca kulture po i jep botes etj etj.


i pakapshem .. shume respekte  .. po thashe tek posti im po qe se nuk me nai gjo me ven me thone mos e thuj fare. America dhe Britania ishin te vetmet shtete qe u kujtuan te fusnin njerez per te permysur regjimin e hoxhes. Borxh nuk na e kishte qe thua ti pse vajti ndihmoi greqine dhe jo ne. Asnji nga shtete e tjera te evropes nuk ngriti as gishtin e vogel te dores per te bere dicka kunder enverit.  Cfare simbolizon thua  ti? Vend i lire ku cdo njeri mund ta beje jeten ashtu sic do, ta ndertoje ashtu sic do te ardhemn sigurisht brenda normave te pranueshme te shoqerise. Kupto qe krimi denohet, amerika nuk marketon " vendin rrumpalle qe te bejme cte duam" pavaresisht sesi veprojne disa njerez. Desha te di c'te keqe ke gjetur ty si shqiptar ndaj amerikes ? Ose me mire Kombi yt? Pse nuk je ti pozitiv ndaj amerikes?

----------


## i_pakapshem

> i pakapshem .. shume respekte  .. po thashe tek posti im po qe se nuk me nai gjo me ven me thone mos e thuj fare. America dhe Britania ishin te vetmet shtete qe u kujtuan te fusnin njerez per te permysur regjimin e hoxhes. Borxh nuk na e kishte qe thua ti pse vajti ndihmoi greqine dhe jo ne. Asnji nga shtete e tjera te evropes nuk ngriti as gishtin e vogel te dores per te bere dicka kunder enverit.  Cfare simbolizon thua  ti? Vend i lire ku cdo njeri mund ta beje jeten ashtu sic do, ta ndertoje ashtu sic do te ardhemn sigurisht brenda normave te pranueshme te shoqerise. Kupto qe krimi denohet, amerika nuk marketon " vendin rrumpalle qe te bejme cte duam" pavaresisht sesi veprojne disa njerez. Desha te di c'te keqe ke gjetur ty si shqiptar ndaj amerikes ? Ose me mire Kombi yt? Pse nuk je ti pozitiv ndaj amerikes?


o lal nga ta filloj se jane shume gjera

ne amerik ka rend, se ka kontroll me te forte se ne kohen e stalinit ne bashkimin sovjetik, vetem me menyre tjeter jo te drejtperdrejte.  Amerika shtyn nje kulture konsumerizmi qe i ben njerzit vetem te shpenzojne pa patur asnje merak per boten, per natyren etj etj.  Politikisht amerika i fut hundet me cdo vend ne menyre qe te ket kontroll, ne menyre qe te ket akoma me shume mireqenie ekonomike.

lal jane shume ato qe dua te them une
dhe skam takat ti shkruaj ktu

----------


## Xhixhua

> o lal nga ta filloj
> 
> lal jane shume ato qe dua te them une
> dhe skam takat ti shkruaj ktu


Cfare te keqe ke gjetur ti nga amerika ? Si shqiptar ( individ ose popull). Jo se cfare ben amerika dhe sa shpenzon....

----------


## Moltisanti

> Kom ca kohe ketu ne forum dhe kam lexu lart e poshte nga shume veta qe shajne ameriken dhe disa te tjere ku perfshihem dhe une, qe jam pro amerikes. Disa nga ju kane edhe thenie te tyret apo firmat, ironike qe ta duam atdheun si shqiptari ameriken. Desha ta hapja kete teme per te diskutuar rreth ketyre gjerave dhe pse disa mendojne qe Amerika po i ben lemsh te gjitha. Desha te dija cfare verjtjesh kemi ne si Shqiptare ndaj amerikes, fakte c'ka bere ajo per ne apo ne per ate. Do te doja te dija pse disa kane kaq shije te hidhur ndaj amerikes. Vetem mo ja futni kot, edhe shkruani nai gjo sa per te thone dy llafe. Po pat mundesi te jete nje teme serioze.
> Hajt ja kalofshi mire kado qe jeni ..shnet e pare.


Urime per temen Daje !!

Paragjykimet per Ameriken ,e mir apo e keqe jan te kota pa fakte, personalisht mendimi im eshte ,qe neve Shqiptarve vetem mire na ka sjell deri tashi !!! 

shtet e i cili te jep lirine e nje jete standarte nqf se di ta jetosh !!!

E dyta ,ka dhene shume dhe po jep ne ndihmen e kosoves !!!

Edhe neve si shqipri po ashu na ka ndihmuar me aq sa ka pas mundesi ,duke filluar nga borxhet financjare me shlyerje afat gjate e maro ke ndihmat ,qe sot e ksaj dite akoma po vijne !!!

kuptohet qe cdo gjo bohet pak me interes ,po te pakten te fituar dalin te dyja palet si ne ashu edhe ata !!!

shembulli me i thjesht (KUVAJTI) i cili pranoi ti shiste naften Amerikes ,si eshte sot ,DUBAY I dyte !!

hajt shnet

----------


## niku-nyc

> E urrejme Amerriken sepse:
> 
> - Largoi serbin nga tokat shqiptare duke i dhene lirine Kosoves! Kosova e kishte pas bere si plan qe te humbnin jeten edhe nja 10000 shqiptare te tjere ne lufte. Te mbeteshin pa burra, bij dhe baba nja 10000 familje te tjera. Planin ja prishi Amerika! Kupto ti? Nuk eshte kollaj ta pranosh kete gje robo! Paten harxhuar kohe te mencurit e katundit duke konkluduar ate plan...te iken petlla kur vje tjetri nga toka e indianeve dhe te prish pune...
> 
> - Amerika u behet shtepi te pakten 1000 shqiptareve cdo vit! Ka nga keto intelektuale, sportiste, adoleshente, qytetare + edhe qindra e qindra katundare qe shkelin kemben ne California apo New York perpara se te kene ecur ndonjehere neper trotuaret e kryeqytetit te tyre, Tirane. A ka perlulje me te madhe per ne si shqipetare, qe ta ne i marrin katunaret nga bitha e gardhit ku lidhin dhine shyte, t'ja heqin opingat dhe tu veshin kepuce amerrikonshe me 100 ajete poshte shputes se kembes per komoditet, t'ja shklyejne ato kanatiere me era shurr cjapi, ate jorgan qe vesh mbi shpatulla ku nuk ka me vend per tu arnuar dhe ti veshin amerrikonshe, ti gjeje punen me frytin e se ciles arrin per 1 jave ate qe dhia e tij nuk do e arrinte per 1 muaj, ta fuse ne shkolle dhe ti tregoje se cdo te thote harte dhe se ku ndodhet vendi i tij ne te, ta beje te mesoje te flase e te eci, te shkruaj e te haje, te hape biznese dhe te ndihmoje edhe vellezerit e tij per te ble nje extra dhi ne vit, tu siguroje jeten femijeve te tyre duke ja plasur te ardhuren e ndritur surratit cdo dite qe ferkojne syte kur zgjohen nga dielli amerrrikon...fol mer robo...Ka perulje me te modhe?!
> 
> - Amerrika po na pushton bashke turq-arab-injorantet tane! Gjakun tone qe na lundron neper damare e kapilare dhe qe e duam kaq shume. Eshte gjaku jone mer, kultura jone e gdhendur ne trute e ndritur brenda kafkes, eshte prejardhje jone e shtrenjte! Nuk o kollaj ti kaperdijme keto fenomene. Po pse mer kaq idiote na di neve shqipove ti, sa te tundohemi nga mireqenia materiale duke synuar drejt perendimit dhe te mohojme prejadhjen? Ne jemi dhe nostalgjik si komb...qe kur mesuam per here te pare parahistorine, qe kur morrem vesh se robi jetonte neper shpella dikur...po plasim dhe po bejme te pamunduren per t'ju shmangur emancipit, evolucionit perendimor dhe mezi presim te ri-kthehemi ne pikenisjen! Tek e fundit nje cope jete eshte...se mos na e dha Zoti per ta jetu si perendimoret jeten neve!!! ...jo mer daj, Allahu na e dha vec per te marr fryme rregullisht pa nderprerje 24 ore dhe per te pritur diten qe te na e marri prape! Kupto mer daj? 
> 
> - Amerrika do qe te qeverisi boten! E kush kujto ajo se eshte mer? Do me grric bithen me cercafveshurit mjekercjeperit tane ajo? Po nuk e di amerrika qe nuk na jane shteruar akoma malet nga guret neve...mos trego ti, por apapapa i ha dreqi kur te kalojne poshte malit te Krujes...i kena bo planet me kohe po he! Ne na kap sedra mer daj, nuk durojme ne me na shit pordhe amerrikoni qe nuk di nga lidhet gamori! Pyeti pyeti se nga lidhet...vej bast qe asnjeri nuk e di! Tua dine per nder katundarise shqiptare qe u hapi syte kur emigruam!
> ...



Ej me verte e ke ti apo tallesh.
Pse ca te keqe ka qe i jep dikushi nga fshati, qyteti te drejten te vij e te ket nje jete te mir, te shkosh ne shkoll, edukimin, te ardhmen? Ta jep ndonje shtet tjeter ate ne bote? Apo ke qef me i pa te gjith tu vujt ne Shqiperi kur skan me ngron buke por te pakten e gjejn te vetmen shprese ne Amerike si gjith njerezia te drejten e pavarsis dhe te jesh i gezuar ne jet.
Ti akoma se ke kuptu qe bota sot esht ne luft feje. Myslimanet ekstremist dashkan luft kunder gjith botes dhe te zgjedhesh Bin Laden esht fatale dhe ste jep buke Bin Laden po Amerika qe e mban Shqiperine gjalle nga ekonomia. Ti me duket se je vet ekstremist tu thon Allahu pranaj sna do Evropa se ka akoma ca kokcar mbas Allahut qe behen pastaj Bin Ladena dhe terrorrist.
Arabia jote me naft mund te jet e pasur sot por per 50 vjet sdo ket me nafte dhe sdo jet me nevoja per naft pasi teknollogjia qe ti vet jeton ka ardhur nga Amerika. Mos te kishte Amerik ti sdo jetoje sic je sot a e ke menu nonjiher ate apo eshte bota e Bin Laden ne vrima me e mir?

Mendohu 2 her kush o me mir Amerika apo Bin Laden se pa Ameriken sdo kishim kte bote qe jemi sot ne qoftese e di mir rolin e Amerikes gjate historise mbare botes dhe ne Evrope dhe ne Shqiperi.

----------


## Newhost

Une do kisha vetem nje koment duke pasur parasysh implikimet e Amerikes neper kriza/luftera/genocide etj etj ..... Ne si shqiptare kemi pasur perfitimet tona natyrisht (Kosova psh) por mos te harrojme politiken e Amerikes. Eshte nje shprehje qe thote : " Those who forget history are doomed to repeat it " . Historia e Amerikes na ka treguar qe interesi qe ka pasur shteti Amerikan ka qene arsye primare e nderhyrjeve te Amerikes kudo ne bote.

p.s : Me poshte po jap nje faqe interneti per vrasesit me te medhenj te botes duke perfshire Hitlerin , Ducen , Sadamin dhe *presidentet e shtetit Amerikan*. http://www.moreorless.au.com/killers/

----------


## niku-nyc

> ku do te fillojme zotrote?
> 
> Pse vajti e ndihmoi Greqine qe ishte me komuniste se ne, dhe ne na la te na grabisnin sovjetiket? Pse na ka ne listen e vendeve terroriste? etj.
> 
> Sa per cfare i ka bere botes, po te fillojme me ato duhen shkruar romane.
> 
> Po problemi s'eshte se cfare na ka bere neve drejt per drejt, por me shume se cfare amerika simbolizon, ca kulture po i jep botes etj etj.


Vajti ndimoi Greqin se Greqia nuk ishte ne paktin e Varshaves(Warsaw Pact) dhe ti kujton se do vinte Amerika me na eq komunizmin neve dhe te fillonte luften e 3 boterore me Rusin? Ajo qe beri ishte dhe interes dhe mos te ishte Amerika e gjith Evropa sot do ishte komunist dhe Rusin superfuqia e botes.

Cfare ka bere Amerika per boten esht shum e gjate por ta shpjeguar. Shif Ameriken Latine si e moren pavarsin, Afrika qe po vdes kush esht i vetmi qe e ndimon, Evropa me luftra te pa fundshme dhe 2 luftra boterore kush e shpetoi boten nga Japonia ne Azi dhe Evropen nga Nazistet, kush e ka teknollogjin qe e perdorim cdo dit, standarditn e jetes...

----------


## Xhixhua

> Une do kisha vetem nje koment duke pasur parasysh implikimet e Amerikes neper kriza/luftera/genocide etj etj ..... Ne si shqiptare kemi pasur perfitimet tona natyrisht (Kosova psh) por mos te harrojme politiken e Amerikes. Eshte nje shprehje qe thote : " Those who forget history are doomed to repeat it " . Historia e Amerikes na ka treguar qe interesi qe ka pasur shteti Amerikan ka qene arsye primare e nderhyrjeve te Amerikes kudo ne bote.
> 
> p.s : Me poshte po jap nje faqe interneti per vrasesit me te medhenj te botes duke perfshire Hitlerin , Ducen , Sadamin dhe *presidentet e shtetit Amerikan*. http://www.moreorless.au.com/killers/


pyll pa derra s'ka newhost. ka dhe Amerika sa te duash po llafin e kemi tek e pergjithshmja. Sikurse te tjere ketu une mendoj se po te mos kishte nje arbiter te tille bota do ishte lemsh.

----------


## R2T

> Cfare te keqe ke gjetur ti nga amerika ?





> - Amerika u behet shtepi te pakten 1000 shqiptareve cdo vit! Ka nga keto intelektuale, sportiste, adoleshente, qytetare + edhe qindra e qindra katundare qe shkelin kemben ne California apo New York perpara se te kene ecur ndonjehere neper trotuaret e kryeqytetit te tyre, Tirane. A ka perlulje me te madhe per ne si shqipetare, qe ta ne i marrin katunaret nga bitha e gardhit ku lidhin dhine shyte, t'ja heqin opingat dhe tu veshin kepuce amerrikonshe me 100 ajete poshte shputes se kembes per komoditet, t'ja shklyejne ato kanatiere me era shurr cjapi, ate jorgan qe vesh mbi shpatulla ku nuk ka me vend per tu arnuar dhe ti veshin amerrikonshe, ti gjeje punen me frytin e se ciles arrin per 1 jave ate qe dhia e tij nuk do e arrinte per 1 muaj, ta fuse ne shkolle dhe ti tregoje se cdo te thote harte dhe se ku ndodhet vendi i tij ne te, ta beje te mesoje te flase e te eci, te shkruaj e te haje, te hape biznese dhe te ndihmoje edhe vellezerit e tij per te ble nje extra dhi ne vit, tu siguroje jeten femijeve te tyre duke ja plasur te ardhuren e ndritur surratit cdo dite qe ferkojne syte kur zgjohen nga dielli amerrrikon...fol mer robo...Ka perulje me te modhe?!


Ta ka dhene ky me larte pergjigjen

----------


## Xhixhua

pervec te "pakapshmit " s'ka dale nanji tjeter qe te shprehi "zhgenjimin" qe ka kundra amerikes. Dhe s'po e mor vesh se forumi ka plot. Jom shume kurioz qe te lexoj opinionet e te tjereve.

----------


## antares

Para se te kerkosh opinionet e te tjereve a je ne gjendje ti garantosh se nuk do te perjashtohen nga forumi per mosmirenjohje ndaj Jankistanit qe po na mban me buke dhe na ka bere koken? (ne 1920)?
Se ndoshta ty te duket e cuditshme po kush shpreh ndonje mendim "ndryshe"  kercenohet dhe perjashtohet..........

----------


## D&G Feminine

> Ej me verte e ke ti apo tallesh.
> Pse ca te keqe ka qe i jep dikushi nga fshati, qyteti te drejten te vij e te ket nje jete te mir, te shkosh ne shkoll, edukimin, te ardhmen? Ta jep ndonje shtet tjeter ate ne bote? Apo ke qef me i pa te gjith tu vujt ne Shqiperi kur skan me ngron buke por te pakten e gjejn te vetmen shprese ne Amerike si gjith njerezia te drejten e pavarsis dhe te jesh i gezuar ne jet.
> Ti akoma se ke kuptu qe bota sot esht ne luft feje. .


  :uahaha:  

wolfo, te lutem shume hiq dore nga ironirat   :pa dhembe:

----------


## Xhixhua

> Para se te kerkosh opinionet e te tjereve a je ne gjendje ti garantosh se nuk do te perjashtohen nga forumi per mosmirenjohje ndaj Jankistanit qe po na mban me buke dhe na ka bere koken? (ne 1920)?
> Se ndoshta ty te duket e cuditshme po kush shpreh ndonje mendim "ndryshe"  kercenohet dhe perjashtohet..........


Lol ...me ke bo me qesh ..po une s'jam as nai operator moderator apo tornitor ca i quani ju ketu ne forum. As me sepate ne dore nuk kam dale me vra njeri qe flet kundra opinioneve te mija. E more me nxitim me duket po te lexosh kadale kadale do e shofesh se kete teme e hapa thjesht per te pare si dhe pse mednojne ashtu sic mendojne shqiptaret per ameriken. 
Hajt pa frike vellai tem, shkruj dy rrjeshta dhe na jep mendimet e tua...mos te ka marre gje tokat amerika ty ? Nga ana ime te garantoj qe as qimen e flokut nuk do ta preki njeri vetem se dhe mendimin tend, te pakten ketu ne forum.

----------


## antares

Xhixho-vellai! Nuk e pata personalisht me ty se as te njoh e as me njeh dhe sinqerisht qe do kisha deshire te shkruaja edhe une nja dy fjale per temen (e vleresoj si teme interesante dhe te gjere)!
Po po te te them qe mua me kane censuruar gati gjysmen e postimeve (per moskorrektese politike) dhe me kane dhene jo me larg se dje paralajmerimin e fundit per perjashtm nese do te guxoja te thosha gjysem fjale kunder Daj-Samit, ndoshta do me kuptoje me mire.........
Po te duash te debatosh lirshem me trego ndonje forum pa censure (nese di ndonje te  tille) dhe aty do ta thosha dhe une fjalen time (jo se ka ndonje peshe te madhe sigurisht!).
Pershendetje  :Lulja3:

----------


## Xhixhua

> Xhixho-vellai! Nuk e pata personalisht me ty se as te njoh e as me njeh dhe sinqerisht qe do kisha deshire te shkruaja edhe une nja dy fjale per temen (e vleresoj si teme interesante dhe te gjere)!
> Po po te te them qe mua me kane censuruar gati gjysmen e postimeve (per moskorrektese politike) dhe me kane dhene jo me larg se dje paralajmerimin e fundit per perjashtm nese do te guxoja te thosha gjysem fjale kunder Daj-Samit, ndoshta do me kuptoje me mire.........
> Po te duash te debatosh lirshem me trego ndonje forum pa censure (nese di ndonje te  tille) dhe aty do ta thosha dhe une fjalen time (jo se ka ndonje peshe te madhe sigurisht!).
> Pershendetje


Une nuk i di keto punet e rregullave te forumit dhe kercenimet pse the ndonje gje qe su pelqen disave. Po qe keshtu atehere ky s'eshte forum eshte boj-si-them-une...domethone bicim forumi. A mundesh ti me na postu dicka kercenuese qe te ka ardh ty ka "qeveritaret e forumit" ? Kush e ka ne dore ate heqjen e postave te frenohet nga keto fshirjet nqs postet jane conform me rregullat e forumit. 
Lexova dhe disa poste te tjera te tuat qe ishin shume kritikuese ndaj amerikes. Do te desha te lexoja opinionin tend dhe ti pergjigjeshe pyetjes " cfare te keqe ke gjetur ti si shqiptar/e apo si komb nga amerika qe e kritikon kaq shume" ? Nqs ajo qe shkruan ti eshte e vertet atehere une i lutem foumit te na jape nji mundesi te lexojme opinionet kundra rreth ksaj teme.
Shnet e te mira

----------


## i_pakapshem

> Cfare te keqe ke gjetur ti nga amerika ? Si shqiptar ( individ ose popull). Jo se cfare ben amerika dhe sa shpenzon....


me fal qe nuk jam i ceket deri ne ate pike te mendoj vetem per veten time.  Politika e jashtme e amerikes dhe kultura e saj krijone kaos ne bote.

----------

